# motets of J. S. Bach



## science

My sense is that these aren't quite as popular as they used to be, particularly BWV 227, _Jesu, meine Freude_. That seems to have been one of his "greatest hits" a generation or two ago, but now it's been beaten by over 1700 different works on our "classical music project." Perhaps I'm overestimating how popular it used to be.

Anyway, any fans of the motets here? Which are your favorites? And which recordings? Recommend away!


----------



## Blake

Herreweghe's version is quite excellent. I've heard Bach's motets described as more 'impressionistic' than his more popular stuff, and I kind of agree.


----------



## Alypius

Favorite version:

John Eliot Gardiner / Monteverdi Choir (SDG, 2012)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Personally, I love the motets. I'm not the only one; apparently Mozart was bowled over hearing Singet Dem Herm. 

I think Der Geist hilft under Schwacheit auf gets the edge for me; in a time of personal crisis, it helped pull me out mentally.
Though I think O Jesu Christ, meins Lebens Licht is very peaceful and nice funeral music.


----------



## Goobertastic

I enjoy the motets very much. They can be overwhelming (not in a negative sense) but beautiful at the same time


----------



## Guest

My favorite version is Andrew Parrott with the Taverner Choir.


----------



## science

I hope I can be forgiven for bumping this thread. I just want to see if anyone else has anything to add. This is important to me!


----------



## hreichgott

The motets! It has been too long. Now enjoying this one over spotify.


----------



## Guest

oeps post deleted.


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> oeps post deleted.


I was just going to say, did search in the composers guest book threads ?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Manxfeeder said:


> Personally, I love the motets. I'm not the only one; apparently Mozart was bowled over hearing Singet Dem Herm.
> 
> I think Der Geist hilft under Schwacheit auf gets the edge for me; in a time of personal crisis, it helped pull me out mentally.
> Though I think O Jesu Christ, meins Lebens Licht is very peaceful and nice funeral music.


It's been a while since you posted this but I hope things continue to go well for you. "Der Geist hilft" is my favourite too. I'd love to sing it in a choir one day.


----------



## regenmusic

There is a website that has several translated but I don't see an index page, just get to them via a google search:

http://www.emmanuelmusic.org/notes_translations/translations_cantata/t_bwv227.htm
http://www.emmanuelmusic.org/notes_translations/translations_motets/t_bwv229.htm

you could change the number at the end to get to more of them.


----------



## Guest

Listen to this please,I like it more than all the top choirs of the world.











I touches me in a way that I not experience in the recordings of Suzuku,Parrott,well you name it.
Sometimes it is out of tune and there is a lack of technical skill,but if you can listen through all the shortcomings than you hear the most exciting singing of these marvelous motets.
It is realy a pity if these boyschoirs disappear in time.

http://www.flyinginkpot.com/1999/10/bach-motets-tolzer-knabenchorschmidt-gaden-tem-inkpot-2/


----------



## bioluminescentsquid

Of course!
I really enjoy Musica Amphion & Gesualdo Consort's "Bach in Context" series, which assembles liturgically related Cantatas and motets, along with some relevant organ works, and presents them, well, in context.
The playing and singing is stellar; so is recording quality.
But as primarily an organ nerd, the main attraction is in the organs used. 
I do really appreciate that the accompaniment is on the grand organ, and quite nice historical organs as well (e.g. The Schnitger organ in Groningen, the Muller in Amsterdam Wassalekerk, a few Silbermanns, or even the Wender in the Arnstadt "Bachkirche."). You just can't match conventional Basso Continuo with a klop chamber organ and a few cellos/violones with the figured bass with the full pedal, or even just a few stops, of such organs. 









Otherwise, Suzuki and Herreweghe are capital choices too!


----------



## Guest

Thank you for your reply,did you have read the artical? ( the link) Of course are the recordings of Suzuki and Herreweghe great.Herreweghe did it twice.Parrott is stil one of my favorites but I cant help it,listening to this boys choir the music has a greater inpact and goes under my skin.In a few days I can listen again to this choir ,an older Philips recording and a cd a live recording wich you have to order by the choir itself.I remember that I was listening to the philips recording and it had such an inpact that I was shivering.The motet "Jesu meine freude"is one of the deepest,profound musical experience of my life.:angel:


----------



## helenora

as for me I've heard many motets long long time ago.....but just quite recently I discovered their beauty.It's the same as many people find Baroque music to be boring, in fact it's not, it's just our understanding plays its tricks on us haha. once it's "understood" or in other words once it's right time then we see the beauty of it. 

ps I just use a word "understanding", but may be other people can substitute it with the other word suitable for them, when I use a word "understanding" I don't actually imply something that is totally rational or logical.


----------



## Boothvoice

Going back and forth between Gardiners latest version and Rene Jacobs on Spotify...any thoughts on either or both?


----------



## Bachiana

I prefer the motets sung by the Collegium Vocale Gent, conducted by Philip Herreweghe. Of all those magnificent motets "Komm, Jesu, komm" is my real favorite. Just to hear the first three "Komm" is for me already a real miracle of music and singing. And that's only the beginning...
OK, my second choise would be Gardiner.

The Times: _Who needs pills to lift the spirits when we have the six Bach motets?_


----------



## Guest

Bachiana said:


> I prefer the motets sung by the Collegium Vocale Gent, conducted by Philip Herreweghe. Of all those magnificent motets "Komm, Jesu, komm" is my real favorite. Just to hear the first three "Komm" is for me already a real miracle of music and singing. And that's only the beginning...
> OK, my second choise would be Gardiner.
> 
> The Times: _Who needs pills to lift the spirits when we have the six Bach motets?_


They recorded it twice,wich one are you talking about?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> They recorded it twice,wich one are you talking about?


Stay away from Gardiner's first recording of the motets on Erato. He recorded it in a setting which was too resonant, so he had to slow the tempos down to compensate. The only reason I keep it is for O Jesu Christ, meins Lebens Licht, which is wonderfully peaceful.


----------



## Guest

There is a misunderstanding and it is my fault.Herreweghe did recording the Bach Motets twice.I was not referring to Gardiner.
The Herreweghe recordings are quite different from each other.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Traverso said:


> There is a misunderstanding and it is my fault.Herreweghe did recording the Bach Motets twice.I was not referring to Gardiner.


Oh, well, I never pass up the chance to give out a warning.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> Oh, well, I never pass up the chance to give out a warning.


Deleted,was not relevant.


----------

